# Penta md11c exhaust manifold cleaning waterways



## Scotchmist2 (May 20, 2018)

As the result of oscillating engine temperatures in a MD11c I have removed the manifold and found the tee-piece clogged completely. However, I can not find an exit from the intersecting channels one, the central circular one in the center of the thermostat chamber and the other, which is sealed by an external plug. Is there a passageway from these pair to the remainder of the manifold?


----------

